# Eeek!



## Son-of-Thing (Dec 7, 2007)

I thought the first comment Mr. Nickel's cartoon got was the best: 

_"Sisyphos said,

I dunno; I guess combing without being able to use a mirror is kind of iffy…"_


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Son-of-Thing said:


> I thought the first comment Mr. Nickel's cartoon got was the best:
> 
> _"Sisyphos said,
> 
> I dunno; I guess combing without being able to use a mirror is kind of iffy…"_


Hallow and How true!! Besides - who needs a mirror if you are always in the dark?!  Hope you like Eek!! It cracks me up! Keeeerunch! BOO!


----------

